# Raised red spots on Molly



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I just discovered two slightly raised red spots on my female Molly. She isn't showing any signs of illness yet...swimming fine, eating fine...but I want to catch and treat whatever it is as soon as possible. I haven't noticed any scratching but she may be doing this at night when I'm not looking. Here is a pic of the fish. Any ideas? 


















Best pics I could get, she wouldn't hold still. lol


Never mind, she died. Mod please remove this post.


----------

